# Car title needed



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

Probably best to contact State of Nevada Motor vehicle dept. to get their requirements.
Some states do not require a title on vehicles over a certain age ,but need to see a paper trail(old registrations) to show ownership history.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Send Nevada DMV a bill of sale(for the vehicle) with their title registration form and a few $$ for fees.Should not be that difficult. Good luck.


----------



## convertedbird (Dec 3, 2007)

Sometimes its easy but take the vin and go see your dmv and see what they say-- you might be surprised to find it has a lein (mechanics or other) on it and if they find out they can come get your car -no matter how much you have spent-found out the hard way


----------

